# Trump National (Bedminster, NJ)



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

I got the lucky chance to play at Trump Nat'l. The weather was nice so it was a good day. I played the "old" course, which is the original course. The "new" course is more of a links course.

First some remarks, their score card and PDF download of the course needs updating. They swapped the par 3 10th to be the 16th hole but it wasn't reflected properly.

They use runoff water for their big pond (on #16) by the clubhouse and a sligt but noticeable odd smell (like a fishery) can be sensed within 100 yards.

Their greens could have been faster, the practice green by tee #1 (by the flag pole) doesn't have enough flat area and ran about a 13 in speed. The actual course greens were closer to 8 and it messed me up a bit.

The good.

The place is very very well ran and kept up. The locker rooms (2 levels) are pristine and the marble bathrooms were very nice.

The people who work there treat it like a 5-star hotel/golf resort. The amount of consideration and attention they give is incomparable. They valet your card immediately when you get in. The proshop is very well laid out but could have had more golf clubs to see. The prices for shirts and jackets, etc were quite high (100-300+).

The caddies all wear one piece white outfits which gives them a more professional look. The carts all have coolers on them, and there are water coolers about every 3-4 holes.

The range was about 100 yards wide with pyramids of ready to hit balls on every teeing area. There is also a separate sand trap/green area to practice and yet another area with about 30 yards of fwy, 4 traps and a green, to practice your short game to your content.

There is a full time range attendant who cleans your clubs and gives you (Trump brand) water.

The course was a bit challanging for my first time. There were some hole where you really weren't sure of the proper line or to hit driver or fwy wood. I played the blues (6700) and shot an 85. The rough isn't very high but it is VERY dense and it's a big penalty to be in it. The traps are aplenty and well positioned and deep in some spots. But the sand is about the best I've ever played. The bunkers are firm and allows you to get out of it.

I found the first cut and aprons to be "grabby". Hitting a putt through these was more difficult than I expected.

The fairways have tons of yardage plates (they give front/middle/back yardage) but there was no tee sheet. It was hard to know how far I had. Fortunately my caddie brought a Bushnell Range finder and always gave me exact yardage. It was quite nice to have that help.

The main house has a large built in brick patio and grill. The grill man made a tremendous cheese burger which was as good as I have had in a while.

I hope to get back to play the "new" course at some point in my lifetime.

I'd say that this place certainly can host a "major", but should probably have a regular event first.. if Trump will go for it. It's a little hilly so it might not be the most gallery friendly. I'm glad I took a cart.


----------

